# air bag warning



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

the other day i started my car and the little air bag light which normally comes on and then goes off started flashing at me. now it is constantly flashing while i am going down the road. has anyone else had this experience


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

yep mines doing it right now


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Have your airbag checked at the dealer...sometimes airbags on older cars need to be replaced.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

if my airbag needs to be replaced, its jus staying in the car or coming out. im not spending an assload of money on them especially at the dealer.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

i will cut the wire to that damn light before i go to the dealer. i have been wanting to replace that steering wheel


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

heres what you do to turn it off. i turned off all my lights and whistles telling me things are wrong the other day. i read this when i searched about this on the forum. locate the switch that senses that your driver's door is open. it should be somewhere in the door sill. start the car and as soon as the car starts up, quickly press that switch 7 times. it took me 3 times for the light to finally turn off, but each time you do it the light blinks slower. after everytime you push the button 7 times you have to shut off and restart your engine for this to work. good luck


----------



## seryusly (Oct 24, 2002)

^^^seems kind of tedious. just buy an aftermarket steering wheel. but the light still comes on. all you have to do is take out the instrument cluster and take out the air bag light. not that hard


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

seryusly said:


> *^^^seems kind of tedious. just buy an aftermarket steering wheel. but the light still comes on. all you have to do is take out the instrument cluster and take out the air bag light. not that hard *


dude it fixed the light problem. no taking dash apart or anything. 2 minutes


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

im confused. what fixed the problem? katanas button solution or taking of the cluster?


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

the button


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

Was that the purpose of that button? Just to turn off the annoying blinking light?
Maybe the airbags needed to be inspected for defects caused by time... that button may have been just an override so that you were aware... maybe...


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

i dont care if the airbag comes out or not i just didnt want that light blinking


----------

